# Look for Free Manual



## JimBo_KW (12 d ago)

So I decided to buy a used Craftsman 944.528393. It was in great shape and just had the carburetor changed etc. I would like a manual for this blower. Can anyone tell me where I could download one for free?

Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not sure about your particular model, but many can be found on sears.com


----------



## JimBo_KW (12 d ago)

RIT333 said:


> Not sure about your particular model, but many can be found on sears.com


Thanks... I checked that out but could not find any manuals at all.


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

Looks similar to my 2008 model.. mine has a B&S motor


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

This one is basically same design


----------



## JimBo_KW (12 d ago)

Thanks for the input guys. This unit is a 944 528393, 27 inch B&S 13.5/305cc. I took a picture but i haven't figured out how to post it. Oh, i am in Canada.


Cabincat said:


> Looks similar to my 2008 model.. mine has a B&S motor
> 
> View attachment 206860


----------



## HMH (Nov 13, 2019)

A quick check of the internet took me to ManualsLib which had the manual.










CRAFTSMAN SEARS 944.528398 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download | ManualsLib


----------



## JimBo_KW (12 d ago)

HMH said:


> A quick check of the internet took me to ManualsLib which had the manual.
> 
> View attachment 206866
> 
> ...


I had seen this when i first started looking. I thought the site was selling them. Downloaded it. Sorry for wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

JimBo_KW said:


> Sorry for wasting everyone's time.


Not wasted, there's no bad questions. And some of those are a little confusing at first.

Steady as she goes. 🤠


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

searspartsdirect.com


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

It is a bit nuanced.






Craftsman 944528398 gas snowblower manual


Download the manual for model Craftsman 944528398 gas snowblower. Sears Parts Direct has parts, manuals & part diagrams for all types of repair projects to help you fix your gas snowblower!




www.searspartsdirect.com


----------

